# Der weiche Fall!



## Muli (29 Jan. 2007)

Stürzen mit Freude sage ich da nur zu!

PS: Hatte Tränen in den Augen vor lachen:

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/104102


Viel Spass!


----------



## pan2k (2 Feb. 2007)

Was machtn die Frau danach? Schlägt die dem eine runter^^? und wer filmt das eigentlich ganz zufällig^^


----------



## tobi1972 (7 Feb. 2007)

Sowas müsste mir auch mal bassieren!!!!!!!!!!!


MG


----------



## bullano (18 Feb. 2007)

auf den punkt getroffen


----------



## forsakenidentity (17 März 2007)

Sanfte Landung.. und unsanfte Ohrfeige. ^^


----------

